# Why P55 mobo dont have HDMI/VGA/DVI output??



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 14, 2010)

hello guys.. 
i was loking for mobo with LGA1156 socket for i5 760..
i noticed 1 thing dat none of the P55 mobo give ne HDMI/VGA/DVI output...
den how to connect LCD TV or monitor with such mobo???


----------



## asingh (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: y P55 mobo dont have HDMI/VGA/DVI output??*

You install a video accelerator card.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: y P55 mobo dont have HDMI/VGA/DVI output??*

P55 don't have inbuilt graphics nor do i5 7**. graphics card is a must.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 16, 2010)

what if i purchase a H55 series mobo 
will nvidia GTX460 be compatible wid dat???


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2010)

See H55 is when you need built-in Graphics.

Preferably use a H55 chipset motherboard with Core i3 and Core i5-6xx because only these  processors have Integrated Graphic controller. H55 motherboards itself don't have any graphic chip. They rely on the processors which have an integrated graphic controller.

Core i5-7xx lacks an integrated graphic controller. So, it makes more sense to go for P55 especially when going for a Core i5-7xx processor.

and a Graphic card like GTX 460 will work on any and every motherboard having a PCI-express or PCIe slot.

Core i5-7xx + H55/57 chipset motherboard + Graphic card will work fine, but it makes sense to go for P55.


----------



## sasuke (Nov 17, 2010)

Buy some graphics card within your budget.. You will get those ports on it.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> what if i purchase a H55 series mobo
> will nvidia GTX460 be compatible wid dat???



if it have PCIe X 16 connector, it'll run any PCIe X 16 card. provided your PSU able take its load.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 19, 2010)

ico said:


> See H55 is when you need built-in Graphics.
> 
> Preferably use a H55 chipset motherboard with Core i3 and Core i5-6xx because only these  processors have Integrated Graphic controller. H55 motherboards itself don't have any graphic chip. They rely on the processors which have an integrated graphic controller.
> 
> ...




some1 on forum itself was advicing to buy a mobo dat has display port.. so dat if in any case ur GPU got damaged or dere is some prob wid that.. den atleast a person can switch to any display port if present on mobo...

so i searched alot bt cud find any solution.. bt as we disussed above P55 is nt givin ne solution for display... and u r sayin buyin H55/H57 will nt make ne sense.. 
so what to do??i wanna use dat mobo wid GTX460 GPU?


----------



## asingh (Nov 19, 2010)

^^
Then it is your choice.

1. Buy a IGP board and also if you want use your GTX460 on it.
2. Buy a P55/X58 and only have the capability to use GTX460. 

Most of use the 2nd option.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> bt as we disussed above P55 is nt givin ne solution for display...


and H55/57 with Core i5-760 is also not giving any solution for display.  Those ports will be just a waste.


----------



## giprabu (Nov 19, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> some1 on forum itself was advicing to buy a mobo dat has display port.. so dat if in any case ur GPU got damaged or dere is some prob wid that.. den atleast a person can switch to any display port if present on mobo...




.. that was me..
but you need not worry a lot.. your card will hardly fail under a good psu.. but once you are fixed with that processor, you don hav more options..


@ico : Nice info.. I was unaware ..!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

ico said:


> and H55/57 with Core i5-760 is also not giving any solution for display.  Those ports will be just a waste.



cant say waste i think.. H55 mobo is supporting VGA and HDMI too.. 
btw HDMI out from GTX460 and HDMI out from such mobo??? how big the difference wud b in picture quality??ne idea..



asingh said:


> ^^
> Then it is your choice.
> 
> 1. Buy a IGP board and also if you want use your GTX460 on it.
> ...



if i go wid 1st option.. 
are dere any chances for the powerful GPU like GTX460 to underperform as mobo itself have integrated GPU which wud b very less powerful in comparision with GTX460? this was being said by some person on forum also.. bt nw i want to confirm in my case actually..


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> *cant say waste i think.. H55 mobo is supporting VGA and HDMI too.. *
> btw HDMI out from GTX460 and HDMI out from such mobo??? how big the difference wud b in picture quality??ne idea..


See, I think you have again failed to understand what I have been explaining throughout this thread.

Those ports in *H55/57* motherboard *WILL NOT WORK* if you will use *Core i7-760.* *THEY WILL NOT WORK.*



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> if i go wid 1st option..
> *are dere any chances for the powerful GPU like GTX460 to underperform as mobo itself have integrated GPU which wud b very less powerful in comparision with GTX460?* this was being said by some person on forum also.. bt nw i want to confirm in my case actually..


No one in this forum has said this and this is a false statement.

*I will just suggest you to start a new thread and mention your budget and demands.* That's it.


----------



## Joker (Nov 20, 2010)

P55 is superior to H55 and h57...has more PCI-e bandwidth & overclocks better.

if ur budget is 40k...then go for this

*Intel Core i5-760* @ 10k
*MSI P55-GD65* @ 7.9k or *MSI P55-CD53* @ 5.8k
*2*2GB Kingston/Gskill DDR3 1333MHz RAM* @ 3k
*Zotac GTX460 1GB GDDR5* @ 11.5k
*WD 500GB Blue Hard Disk *@ 1.7k
*Corsair VX550 *@ 4.8k or *Seasonic S12II 520w* @ 4.3k (better than every crap overrated Cooler Master,iball,frontech,VIP psu..only go for which i've suggested)
*Cooler Master Elite 430* @ 2.6k

Monitor, Keyboard, mouse and keyboard not included. they will cost extra.



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> cant say waste i think.. H55 mobo is supporting VGA and HDMI too..


vga/hdmi port on h55 motherboard will nt work with core i7-760. you attach a monitor to them,they will show a black screen with NO SIGNAL...

vga/hdmi port on h55 motherboard will work with core-i3 and core-i5-660. u attach a monitor to them,they will show a colourful screen.



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> btw HDMI out from GTX460 and HDMI out from such mobo??? how big the difference wud b in picture quality??ne idea..


u ask too many questions...just use gtx460's hdmi na. 

this is how gtx460 looks..

*images.gizmag.com/inline/gtx460-0.png

it has no vga port...2 DVI ports & 1 HDMI....if u want to use a VGA screen, get a DVI to VGA adapter for Rs.200...also now every LCD works on DVI anyways...use hdmi to connect to the TV...hdmi cable again costs Rs.200.



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> if i go wid 1st option..
> are dere any chances for the powerful GPU like GTX460 to underperform as mobo itself have integrated GPU which wud b very less powerful in comparision with GTX460? this was being said by some person on forum also.. bt nw i want to confirm in my case actually..


no one said it here...and if someone did..he is an idiot

integrated GPU will not affect the performance of gtx460....end of story.

*Personal advice:*
start a new thread...tell ur budget, ur requirements...BE SPECIFIC about budget & what all things u want to buy to avoid confusion...we have experts here...we will only suggest u the best thing..

.


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2010)

OP:
This thread is dragging on far to much. People have explained it to you crystal clear. For the finale, please look at these two images. It shows the chipset for i5/i7 processors and also a line of the model numbers. Which ever one you decide to buy just plug it into google, and you will get the chipset.
*img576.imageshack.us/img576/599/p55chipset.png
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/7320/intelli7.png

Hope this helps you. Also for the record, discrete GPU most of the time is way more powerful than IGP.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

and this is the H55 chipset diagram. The one posted by asingh is P55.

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1170/Intel_H55_diagram.jpg

You see, the IGP capability is built inside the processor. If the processor doesn't have it, the video ports on the motherboard will not work.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks asingh, ico n joker... for this information... i understood y u were nt suggestin H55/H57... 


as suggested by you guyz.. started a new thread.. mentioned all the details wid budget.. plz have a look and suggest me.. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/134176-planned-50k-pc-need-suggestion-opinion-critics.html#post1301751


----------

